# A Perfect Polish Xmas with Autoglym



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym offers new range of gift sets for Christmas
Clean Polish and Protect with gift packs for bodywork, wheels and interiors
Prices start from £14.99 (RRP)
With just 10 weeks to go before Christmas Day, it's the perfect time to start thinking about what to buy your car-loving friends and family.








Say no to the usual mundane gifts this Christmas of socks, ties and slippers and get the car enthusiast in your life something they really want, with the latest collection of gift packs by Autoglym.

From a spotless interior to gleaming alloy wheels, the UK's leading car care expert has created a collection of five unique gift box sets comprising its finest products, guaranteed to keep your loved-one happy well into the New Year. Each gift pack has been devised by Autoglym to ensure the highest quality finish across bodywork, wheels and interior.

The gift boxes start from just £14.99 for the Perfect Interior Collection, which features Interior Shampoo, Vinyl & Rubber Care and the newly re-formulated, Car Glass Polish with anti-misting properties.








For those who deserve something extra special this Christmas, the Perfect Bodywork, Wheels and Interiors collection (RRP: £60) contains nine products, including some of Autoglym's most sought-after formulations and provides an ideal present for your motoring-mad relative.

Autoglym CEO, Paul Caller said 'With over 40 years of car care expertise and endorsements from some of the best British car manufacturers, including, Bentley, Jaguar and Morgan, as well as two Royal Warrants, Autoglym is guaranteed to please even the hardest to buy for. Consumers can be confident in the perfect performance of Autoglym's products to clean, polish and protect all areas of their car.








The new gift pack collection from Autoglym includes:

Perfect Interior(RRP £14.99) - including three products
Perfect Wheels(RRP £16.99) - including three products
Perfect Bodywork(RRP £21.99) - including three products
Perfect Bodywork & Wheels (RRP £34.99) - including six products
Perfect Bodywork, Wheels and Interiors (RRP £60) - including nine products
All of Autoglym's car care products can be bought online at www.autoglym.com, or at most leading car care retailers.


----------

